# 12ft Aluminum Boat Build



## fwbsupermoto (Mar 20, 2018)

After a long time looking, I finally got a new (to me) jon boat for flats fishing/gigging in the Fort Walton Beach area. It is an old Meyers 12' Pro V that was sitting in a pile at my stepdad's house for many years. I picked up the boat, trailer, and motor (90ish 15hp Johnson) for the no-haggle price of.... free.
So far, I have rebuilt the entire trailer and painted the hull. I started on building a deck for the inside. I am building it to be removable in case weight is an issue every now and then. It holds 500lb so with my son and I tipping the scales at 250 combined, we can manage with an extra 80lb deck.
I have seen many beautiful boats on here that make me very jealous but this one will do the job and might even look alright when I am done with it.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

that is going to look good when you are done with it


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

not to be a negative Ned but you are putting a lot of weight up high. We used 2x3" aluminum screen room framing members with 1/2" epoxy wetted in marine ply and it still adds a lot of weight up high.


----------



## fwbsupermoto (Mar 20, 2018)

devrep said:


> not to be a negative Ned but you are putting a lot of weight up high. We used 2x3" aluminum screen room framing members with 1/2" epoxy wetted in marine ply and it still adds a lot of weight up high.


It’s all good. I figured somebody would ask about the height of the deck. My main goal was to make the deck removable so framing above the seats was easiest and made the deck nearly 4” higher. I’ve read a lot of reviews about high decks being tippy but I am used to balancing small boats from years to fishing in Jon boats and 1/3 of all of my adventure races are hours in and out of a canoe. 
Best part, if it doesn’t pan out after a few outings, I can pull it out and modify it lower.


----------



## fwbsupermoto (Mar 20, 2018)

Finished the framing. 35 lb without plywood so I’m figuring about 50-55lb completed. Figured I’d put a few coats of exterior paint on it before I add plywood.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I LIKE it ! have one very similar  Looking forward to running mine ... Just waiting on the DMV NAZI'S LoL !


----------



## fwbsupermoto (Mar 20, 2018)

noeettica said:


> I LIKE it ! have one very similar  Looking forward to running mine ... Just waiting on the DMV NAZI'S LoL !


Yeah, I am sure I’ll have to deal with that too. The boat was in my stepdad’s dad’s name and he died without giving him the title so he will have to jump through hoops to get it for me to jump through my hoops. Oh well.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

fwbsupermoto said:


> Finished the framing. 35 lb without plywood so I’m figuring about 50-55lb completed. Figured I’d put a few coats of exterior paint on it before I add plywood.


I'd spend the extra money to coat all of the wood in epoxy and maybe a layer of glass on your deck. Wish I had done that on my previous skiff that had a wood deck and plywood deck on it when I bought it. When I tore it off after 4 years (it was probably that old when I got it) it easily weighed 100# - and I kept it in the garage.


----------



## fwbsupermoto (Mar 20, 2018)

Battfisher said:


> I'd spend the extra money to coat all of the wood in epoxy and maybe a layer of glass on your deck. Wish I had done that on my previous skiff that had a wood deck and plywood deck on it when I bought it. When I tore it off after 4 years (it was probably that old when I got it) it easily weighed 100# - and I kept it in the garage.


Thanks for the idea and I definitely might do that. The reason why I wasn't too worried about it was all it will cost me is a sheet of 1/2" plywood as the wood was left over from a side job. I figured about 6hr labor and $30 in wood wasn't too bad to replaced every few years.

I am also covering it with basic 16oz marine carpet with the rubber back. I am not sure how waterproof that stuff is but I might look into it since I am redoing the transom as well and might glass it.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

In my case i have to wait until my birthday . They won't pro-rate ! i refuse to pay for 12 months of taxes when i should only be paying for 4 !!!



fwbsupermoto said:


> Yeah, I am sure I’ll have to deal with that too. The boat was in my stepdad’s dad’s name and he died without giving him the title so he will have to jump through hoops to get it for me to jump through my hoops. Oh well.


----------



## fwbsupermoto (Mar 20, 2018)

Got the deck roughed in with the hatches and ran out of light.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can catch the same fish off that boat as you can one that cost as much as a home. Looks good.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I've done 3 aluminum's. Sorry no helpful pics.
14' Valco, 14' commercial Sea Nymph and a 13' Gregor .

Removing the center seat, install decking between front and rear bench seats, and then decking on top of the front seat to the bow and the rear seat to the transom makes it into a mini "bass boat". Making the entire deck same height as the top of the bench seats will make it uncomfortable for operating the motor and just sitting. I also installed bass boat seats, trolling motor and a side scan capable fish finder.
The couple of things that sold me on doing up aluminum boats is that they can be launched without a launch ramp and rinse off maintenance.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

PS 

They pole badly at best, wind pushes them around, but on the plus side you don't need any fancy "dodad" to keep your fly line from being blown off the deck......


----------



## fwbsupermoto (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I am definitely happy with the way it is going and for me, this is my first “customized” aluminum boat so I’m doing some trial and error to see what fits me and what doesn’t. 
I wanted to build decking for the entire boat (seats, floor) but I really don’t want to get carried away due to weight. This deck will already be about 60lbs but will be convenient for solo fishing and gigging. 
Also, I like the older, used looking boat as it’ll match my overpowered tow rig (4 color first gen Cummins Dodge).


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

fwbsupermoto said:


> overpowered tow rig


I've got a 1984 GMC 6.2 with a gearvendor attached to the trany. Diesels rule


----------



## fwbsupermoto (Mar 20, 2018)

mro said:


> I've got a 1984 GMC 6.2 with a gearvendor attached to the trany. Diesels rule


Man, I’ve always wanted to try gear vendors. I spent several years as an operator in RED HORSE and always wanted the H/L gears but it would cost as as much as I paid for the truck!


----------



## fwbsupermoto (Mar 20, 2018)

Ready to get the deck finished up and jumped on a knockoff Yeti. Figured for under $100 I can have a seat, livewell, and casting deck.


----------



## fwbsupermoto (Mar 20, 2018)

Quick question for the motor. It is a 1990ish Johnson 15. I bought a carb rebuild kit and water pump/impeller but talking to him today he mentioned he rebuilt the whole thing about 10 years ago and only ran it a couple times then put it up, all fresh water. Do you guys think the motor would be fine to run without rebuilding? Just didn’t want to do it now and could save the parts for when it needs it.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Put the impeller in. The old one has probably gotten brittle or taken a set. 15 minute job. 
Carb takes about 30 minutes or less. It's worth the hassle


----------



## fwbsupermoto (Mar 20, 2018)

Mike C said:


> Put the impeller in. The old one has probably gotten brittle or taken a set. 15 minute job.
> Carb takes about 30 minutes or less. It's worth the hassle


Sold me. I’ll take care of it tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Happy to help


----------



## fwbsupermoto (Mar 20, 2018)

Finally had some time to put into the boat. Built the deck and transom. Just need to finish the transom install, add mini jacker, and register everything.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I like it! We had the decks level with the gunnels on a old 14' Starcraft vee. While I admit those decks were too high, no one ever actually fell overboard. It just made the hull rock more severely when wakes hit you sideways. Being that you don't have a fixed seat like ours did, you'll be able to dampen the rocking by keeping your weight over your feet. Have fun.

Nate


----------

